# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  Do You Own...

## CeCe

Ask the person below if they own *insert item here*

Do you own a laptop?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a school textbook?

----------


## lethargic nomad

Yes.

Do you own a garlic press?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a planet?

----------


## Sagan

Yes. I own the Earth as well as Venus and Jupiter. 

Do you own pajamas?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a rare item?

----------


## Member11

Nope

Do you own a TV?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a copy of Windows XP?

----------


## Member11

I think so, I don't remember.

Do you own an Apple product?

----------


## Sagan

No.

Do you own a surfboard?

----------


## lethargic nomad

No.

Do you own a citrus squeezer?

----------


## Member11

Nope

Do you own a Netflix subscription?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a laptop case?

----------


## Sagan

No.

Do you own a smartphone?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a Vinyl Record Player?

----------


## Member11

Nope

Do you own a house?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a piggybank?

----------


## Member11

I used to, but not anymore

Do you own a toaster?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a treadmill?

----------


## Member11

Nope

Do you own any gym equipment?

----------


## 1

Just dumbbells

Dyo a waterbed?

----------


## Member11

No way

Do you own microwave?

----------


## 1

Nu

Dyo an ipod?

----------


## Member11

Not any more... Do you own a refrigerator?

----------


## 1

Yep,stainless steel

Dyo a 2nd house?

----------


## Member11

Nope, don't even own a first house.

Do you own a TV?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a tablet?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own an outdoor grill?

----------


## 1

Yepperz

Dyo a ladder?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a pooper scooper

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo an exercise ball?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No

Do you own a filing cabinet

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a digital alarm clock?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes!
Do you own wool socks?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a closet?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a tool box

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a Math textbook?

----------


## Otherside

Probably somewhere leftover from school. 

Do you own a tent? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## anxiouskathie

No

Do you own a canoe

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a piggy bank?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No

Do you own a fan?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a mini fridge?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a dishwasher?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo any board games?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a baseball cap

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a YouTube account?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No

Do you have net flicks?

----------


## Member11

Yep... Do you own a plate?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a safe?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a blender

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a boat?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope

do you own a motorcycle?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a cookie box filled with knitting supplies?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No...

Do you own a sewing machine?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a collection of some kind?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you believe in love at first sight?

----------


## Member11

This is the "Do you own" thread...  :Tongue: 

Do you own an non-kitchen knife?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sorry !!!!!!

Yes. I do. 

Do you own a a telescope?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a dog?

----------


## Member11

Nope... Do you own a chair?





> Sorry !!!!!!



It's okies, there is a "Ask the person below a question!" thread though  ::):

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a brief case

----------


## Member11

Nope... Do you own a desktop PC?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yep

Do you own a yoga mat?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a coin machine?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No

Do  you own a journal

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. 

Do you own a bikini? ( Jerry be honest now )

----------


## Member11

Nope  :Tongue: 

Do you own an air-con?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

do you own a pet?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own snow skis

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a sex toy?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a laser pointer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own an Iphone?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own an ice chest

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a Macbook?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yep

do you own an mp3 player

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an old piece of technology?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a game boy

----------


## 1

Yes

Dyo a laundry basket?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a pair of boots

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

do you own a lawn mower

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a piggy bank?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not exactly. Money box, yes, for paying bills. Not pig shaped. 

do you own a Beanie hat?

----------


## 1

Several of them

Dyo more than 1 pet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Zero

Do you own a Zippo lighter?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a raincoat?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a hair dryer?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a keychain?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a bible?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a wireless printer?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

do you own a stuffed animal

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a toy guillotine?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a spinning top?

----------


## Member11

Nope... Do you own a ream of paper?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Unless toilet paper counts. 

Do you own a multi band radio?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo an exercise ball?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a treadmill?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an elliptical machine?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pair of binoculars?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a shovel?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a wheelchair?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a watch?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a time machine?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No

Do you own a land line phone?

----------


## 1

Not anymore

Dyo a VHS player?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a record player?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a 4K TV?

----------


## Cuchculan

No 

Do you own a gun of any sort?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a Digital camera?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a passport?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a Smartphone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a wallet?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a water container?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a tent?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a coin collection?

----------


## Relle

No

Do you own a reptile?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a vacuum?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do  you own mittens?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a dishwasher?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Not unless you count my mother. 

do you own a mask of any sort?

----------


## 1

Several of them

Dyo a business?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a costume?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a grill?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes if the one in the oven counts

Do you own a cd player?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a washing machine?

----------


## anxiouskathie

yes

do you own a polaroid camera?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

do you own a teddy bear?

----------


## Member11

Yes, I do  ::): 

Do you own a stuffed toy that you didn't have growing up?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own any secret items that nobody else in your house knows you have?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a diary?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own any fitness stuff?

----------


## 1

Yep, dumbbells, jump rope, and some other things. 

Dyo a dash camera?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. But want one for my bike. Action Cam like. 

Do you own a Parka coat?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a rain jacket?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a record player?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo any disinfecting wipes?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

do you own a pair of tongs?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pair of handcuffs?

----------


## anxiouskathie

hahaha No,

Do you own black light?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a mini skirt?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo land?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a metal detector?

----------


## 1

Nope..that be cool though

Dyo an Apple product?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a fitness watch

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a razor?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a digital book reader?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a juicer?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a teapot?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a gaming console?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a microwave

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a blender?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a fruit tree?

----------


## 1

Yep..Apple Tree

Dyo a Fax machine?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a printer?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a microphone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a sport's jersey?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo pinball machine?

----------


## Cuchculan

Only on the computer

Do you own a deck of cards?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a Truck?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a Sword?

----------


## 1

No..although that be kewl

Dyo a skateboard?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope

Do you own a basketball?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a bottle of lotion?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes.

Do you own a guitar?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo an abacus?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a car?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a rake?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a chalkboard?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope

Do you own golf clubs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a baseball bat?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a Desktop PC?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a flat screen tv?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo an Ebay account?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a web site?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo roller skates?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a flag?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a swimming pool?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a Tablet? PC tablet

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo any PC games?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope

Do you own a photo album

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a bicycle?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a coffee table?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a dog house?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a type writer?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a solar panel?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a gaming device?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a coffee maker?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a football?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a Macbook Pro?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. 

Do you own a Dictaphone?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a phonograph?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a painting?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a tree house?

----------


## PinkButterfly

No,
Do you own a wig?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a dollhouse?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope

do you own a saddle?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a farm?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No

Do you own a turtle?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo can opener?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a printer?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a Hulu account?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a house?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a surfboard?

----------


## Cuchculan

In Ireland? No.

Do you own an MP3 player?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a Credit card?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes
Do you own a postage stamp

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own an exercise bike?

----------


## 1

Nope..I wish

Dyo a medicine ball?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope

Do you own a yoga mat?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a computer monitor?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a magazine rack?

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a medicine cabinet?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yep

Do you own a hair dryer?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a gift card to Best Buy?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a beanie hat?

----------


## 1

Several

Dyo a salt shaker?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

do you own a journal?

----------


## L

I only have a diary were I track when I am working and other stuff - but not one where I write my thoughts

Do you own any self help books?

----------


## Cuchculan

A few of them.

Do you understand computer coding?

----------


## 1

Not at all

Dyo bath bubbles bottle?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a mouse?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a Virtual Reality headset?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope

Do you own a wool sweater

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a track suit?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a fanny pack?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a dog toy?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a pair of slippers?

----------


## 1

Yup, but I rarely use em

Dyo a taser?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pair of Shades? ( Sunglasses )

----------


## L

I have them mostly for driving....or when the sun comes out...which is not often lol

Do you own a subscription to anything?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own any medical gear?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a 1st aid kit?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a compass, for telling directions?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a fitness watch?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a laptop?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo an LG TV?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a lawn mower?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo garden shears?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own wall calendar

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a poster?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope 

Do you own a rocking chair

----------


## 1

Not yet!

Dyo Xmas ornaments?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a table lamp

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a piano?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pair of Beats headphones?

----------


## HoldTheSea

No, I have a pair of KRK headphones for DJing though


Do you own a pet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pair of Sketchers?

----------


## L

Yeah, I use them for work

Do you own a car?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own anything Retro? Be it clothes, records, tapes. Things we don't really see today been used.

----------


## L

No I don't think I do really - I have some pretty retro hobbies but nothing form an older time period 

Do you own anything with poka dots?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pet goldfish?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

do you own a bank account? ( If yes, PM your bank details )  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

> No
> 
> do you own a bank account? ( If yes, PM your bank details )



Yes

Account no 12345678 sort code 00-00-00  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL You forgot to ask the question?

Next in, do you own a skateboard?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a boat?

----------


## Cuchculan

No such luck. No.

Do you own a baseball cap?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pair of sandals?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a computer desk?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a big flashlight?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a recliner?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a TV webcam?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope

Do you own a pair of flip flops?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an external hard drive?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. 5 of them.

Do you own a memory stick?

----------


## anxiouskathie

yes

Do you own a tape recorder

----------


## L

I do not

Do you own a very colourful dog?  ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

She does. I don't. She spray paints her dog.  :Tongue: 

Do you own a sunbed?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a closet filled with junk food?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a baseball Jacket?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a class ring?

----------


## Cuchculan

A What? I have a ring or two. Nothing to do with a class. 

Do you own reading glasses?

----------


## 1

Nope..or not yet yet!

Dyo a 2nd house?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope

do you own a bird?

----------


## 1

Yup 

Dyo a pet tarantula?

----------


## L

eeeeeeek nope

Do you own a diary?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a website?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. 3 of them. Used to be 6. 

do you own a goat named Betsy?

----------


## L

yes  :Razz: 

do you own a really big mug for tea?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pet ant?

----------


## Cuchculan

I used to. But it died. No I go around singing ' dead ant, dead ant, dead ant, dead ant ' Pink Panther tune.  ::D: 

Do you own dog tags?

----------


## 1

Lel..and yes

Dyo a bouncy ball?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have two balls that bounce. Do they count?

Do you own a tennis racket?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a tie

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a tree house?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo life insurance?

----------


## Cuchculan

No.

Do you own an adult magazine?  ::

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an air purifier?

----------


## L

nope 

Do you own a ball of yarn?

----------


## anxiouskathie

nope

Do you own a spool of thread?

----------


## L

many

Do you own a sewing needle

----------


## anxiouskathie

Many

Do you own a sewing machine?

----------


## L

Yes <3

Do you own massage oil?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No

Do you own fuzzy slippers?

----------


## L

Do fuzzy socks count?

Do you own a big fluffy blanket?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a camera that's 10+ Megapixels?

----------


## L

Yup

Do you own your favourite book?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. The Art of War. 

Do you own a bible?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a cell phone from the 90s?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. The Brick. Should look it up and have a good laugh. Not exactly mobile. Is huge. 

Do you own uneven socks?

----------


## L

I sure do

Do you own a handmade blanket?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. 

Do you own any love letters?

----------


## L

No... ::(:  

Do you own a hat

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Many different types. I am a hat person.

Do you own rain gear?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a bottle of Anti-Itch cream?

----------


## L

NO - I use aromatherapy oils 

Do you own a desk top computer?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pet fish?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. I would probably eat it if I did. LOL

Do you own a dressing gown?

----------


## L

two

Do you own a handbag?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. * Hits L with my man bag *

Do you own special bed socks?

----------


## L

** picks self up ** throws smelly socks at Cuchculan so I can air my feet in bed

So you own any expensive jewellery?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u own a business?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No

Do you own a rice cooker

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a car?

----------


## L

yup

Do you own a bike?

----------


## 1

Several

Dyo a dishwasher?

----------


## Cuchculan

Apart from my mother? No. 

do you own a trapper hat?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope

Do you own rain boots

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a push up bra?  :Tongue:

----------


## Member11

Nope  :Tongue: 

Do you own sexy underwear?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a garden?

----------


## anxiouskathie

yes

Do you own a set of measuring cups?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo camping equipment?

----------


## Rawr

Nope 

Elf makeup products?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a gym membership?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bus pass / train pass?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a canoe?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own an apple tree?

----------


## 1

Yep..although le animals get to them 1st.

Dyo ur own office?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a girlfriend? LOL

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a Blu Ray Player?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a radio scanner? For listening to the police and the likes.

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a landline phone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a hair dryer?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a container of disinfecting wipes?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pill box?

----------


## 1

Nope, don't take any pillz

Dyo a fruit bowl?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bike?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a water filter?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No

Do you own a wireless mouse

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo any board games?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a bible?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a pair of boots?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Many pairs.

Do you own a pair of boxing gloves?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a motorcycle?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a Gat? ( Sling Shot )

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a poster?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No

Do you own a tape dispenser?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a stapler?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a nail gun?

----------


## 1

Yup, somewhere

Dyo a pony?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bed? LOL

----------


## L

I don't own it due to renting  :Razz: 

DO you own a glue gun?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a ranch?

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL No

Do you own a Torch?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a coin collection?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope

Do you own a bible?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a musical instrument?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. A few

Do you own a polo shirt?

----------


## 1

A few of them

Dyo a waffle maker?

----------


## Cuchculan

My mother. No.

Do you own a basketball and net?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a guillotine?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sadly Not.

Do you own a snake?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a 1920x1080 computer monitor?

----------


## Cuchculan

I have no idea at all. Is a big screen. All in one type computer. 

Do you own a pair of shorts?

----------


## 1

Several

Dyo property somewhere?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Share this house with the mother. She dies it is all mine. Where's my gun? LOL

Do you own a Frisbee?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a kite?

----------


## L

nope

Do you own a big bar of Chocolate?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a bunk bed?

----------


## L

nope

Do you own a wireless mouse

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a bookcase?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Yes
Do you own your mistakes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Loads of them

Do you own any secrets?

----------


## 1

No..

Dyo a canybar machine?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

do you own a pinball machine?

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a desk?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a motorbike?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a piggy bank?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Money boxes, Yes. But none like a pig.

Do you own a safe?

----------


## 1

Nope,just a money box

Dyo scented candles?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pair of long johns?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a tablet?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a deck of cards?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo an old piece of technology?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

do you own a belt?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a swing set?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a tennis racket?

----------


## 1

Yas..somewhere

Dyo a piano?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a telescope?

----------


## 1

Used to

Dyo a DSLR?

----------


## HoldTheSea

Yes, I have a Nikon D3100


Do you own a laptop?

----------


## 1

Yas, using one right nao

Dyo a product from LG?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a teapot

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a truck?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bath robe?

----------


## 1

Ya but I don't use it

Dyo a traffic cone?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bright jacket for those dark nights?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a mop?

----------


## Lunaire

No, but I should!

Do you own a back scratcher?

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a mini fridge?

----------


## Lunaire

Nopers.

Do you own a stuffed animal?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a scary costume?

----------


## JamieWAgain

No.
Do you own anything that would change your world if it wasn't yours to own anymore?

----------


## Cuchculan

Probably this computer. Has helped over the years when I was housebound. Was a source of connection. These days not as much. Is still used though. 

Do you own an old fashioned style telephone?

----------


## 1

Not anymore

Dyo a sharp knife?

----------


## Otherside

Yes 

Do you own an item made by Apple? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a nice warm blanket?

----------


## 1

Yup, and it's pretty big too

Dyo a rare item?

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea really. Pocket watch? Old book of poems from the American civil war years. First edition. 

Do you own a fleece?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a taser?

----------


## Cuchculan

I wish. No.

Do you own a skipping rope?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes.

Do you own an electric kettle?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a gun?

----------


## Cuchculan

Fake one? Starter pistol.

Do you own a calculator?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a cotton candy machine?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a wallet?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a flamethrower?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you own a gray sweater?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Three or four of them. 

Do you own a Pogo stick?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a trampoline?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a coat stand?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an extension cord?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a polo shirt?

----------


## 1

Several 

Dyo a digital clock?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a screwdriver?

----------


## unpopularbugs

Yes. Do you own a microwave?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a tape recorder?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a Blu Ray Player?

----------


## Cuchculan

No.

Do you own a pair of rosary beads?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you own a bath robe?

----------


## 1

Ya, but I don't use it

Dyo a GameCube?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own an atlas?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a disco ball?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a snow globe?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo any Xmas ornaments?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not me. My mother.

Do you own a switchblade?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a pool

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you own a magnifying glass?

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a blue shirt that u can put over yer head?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own any faded denim items?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a megaphone?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pair of speedos?

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a private plane?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you own a bread box?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a bat?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a coffin?

----------


## 1

Yea I use that instead of a bed

Dyo a bunk bed?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pair of reading glasses?

----------


## 1

Not yet  :8): 

Dyo money from another country?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a journal?

----------


## 1

Ya but I rarely use it 

Dyo a mice trap?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have a few and a rat trap too. Had a problem with them over a year ago. Gone now though. 

Do you own an alarm clock?

----------


## 1

Mhm

Dyo a backyard shed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a motorbike?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a fish tank

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a black widow slingshot or anything similar?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a construction hard hat?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a comb?

----------


## 1

Several, yup

Dyo a rare diamond?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a radio?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a statue(s)

----------


## Cuchculan

Few smaller ones. 

Do you own a knife?

----------


## Cornholio

Several

Do you own aviator style sunglasses?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Wrap around only.

Do you own a pair of knitting needles?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a cheese crater?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own big screen TV?

----------


## 1

Used to 

Dyo a hand fan?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a glue gun?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a cordless phone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a house alarm?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a ladder?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a microphone?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a water slide?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you a power drill?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo office supplies?

----------


## Cornholio

Plenty

Do you own binoculars?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a compass for directions?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a toaster oven?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you a heavy coat?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a raincoat?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have to in this country. 

Do you own a bank account?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a pepper spray bottle?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a electric blanket?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a can of bug spray?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like good music?

----------


## 1

Sure do!

Dyo a solar panel?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a saw?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a microwave?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a paint Brush?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a shed?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a lawn mower?

----------


## L

Nope

Do you own a steak knife

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a waffle maker?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a toaster?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a wood chipper?

----------


## L

Lol no

Do you own a landline telephone?

----------


## 1

Used to, not anymore

Dyo a collection of dolls?

----------


## L

Nope

Do you own a kindle?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a weapon

----------


## L

Anything can be a weapon but really no

Do you own a really big tea drinking mug?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a piano?

----------


## L

Nope

Do you own a refillable water bottle?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo an old Mp3 player?

----------


## Cornholio

It's lost

Do you own a heated blanket?

----------


## 1

Noope

Dyo a punching bag?

----------


## L

No, but I would like one.

Do you own a lunch box?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own any scrapbooks?

----------


## L

Yes

Do you own all the things you asked others if they own it?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. A few of them items only. 

Do you own a pair of wellies? Country girl and all of that.  :Tongue:

----------


## Cornholio

I think you're referring to rain boots, if so, yes.

Do you own an LED desk lamp?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a litterbox

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a polo shirt?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a candy machine?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pair of Nike runners?

----------


## appletarts

> No
> 
> Do you own a pair of Nike runners?



No

Do you own a dehydrator?

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a night lamp?

----------


## appletarts

> No
> 
> Do you own a night lamp?



No.

Do you own an original painting by an artist? 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a pair of rain boots?

----------


## appletarts

> No
> 
> Dyo a pair of rain boots?



No

Do you own a dictionary

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Ya, somewhere

Dyo an LG Tablet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a mini fridge?

----------


## 1

I wish

Dyo a pair of fuzzy slippers?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you own a meat grinder?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an Attic?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a cordless drill?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Do you own an expensive kitchen knife set?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bike?

----------


## 1

Yeh, they're in the basement 

Do u know how to surf?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pair of work trousers?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a pair of underwater goggles?

----------


## L

Yup

Do you own a set of colouring pencils

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a stop sign?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a brain?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a can opener

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a ceiling Fan?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a fire extinguisher?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do You Own a bath robe?

----------


## 1

Ya, but I don't use it 

Dyo a flamethrower?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sadly Not

Do you own a weighing scales?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a nonstick pan?

----------


## L

Yup

Do you own a candle?

----------


## 1

Several

Dyo a bottle of bug spray?

----------


## L

I do...

Do you own a personal alarm?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a cabinet filled with junk food?

----------


## L

Nope

Do you own a filing cabinet

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a camcorder?

----------


## L

Nope

Do you own a Netflix subscription

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own an MP3 player / Ipod?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a back up computer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Laptop and PC

Do you own a tape deck?

----------


## L

What's that??? I guess no

Do you own a mini blue tooth speaker

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. I do. ( Tape deck plays music tapes ) cassette-tdk.jpg

do you own a record player? You do know what a record is. LOL Or are too young?

----------


## 1

Don't own one

Dyo a traffic cone?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a head band?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a Samsung smartphone?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own any books?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo any cookie dough?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes, been in the freezer since last spring 

Do you own a water cooler?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a water filter?

----------


## L

Nope

Do you own a printer?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a bee suit?

----------


## L

I wish

Do you own a horse head?

----------


## Cuchculan

Mafia stuff here. No I don't.

Do you own sunglasses?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a bird mask?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pellet gun?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a chalkboard?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a dinosaur?

----------


## NinjaKitty

Do you own a butt

----------


## 1

No for both questions

Dyo confetti eggs?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you own a ninja kitty?

----------


## Cuchculan

I wish. But No.

Do you own a magnifying glass?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you own a turtle neck sweater?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own the Beavis and Butthead DVD collection?

----------


## Cornholio

I own volume​s 1 - 3 and the Do America dvd

Do you own anything vintage?

----------


## 1

A couple of cameras 

Dyo an oven?

----------


## Cuchculan

Is one in the house. Yes.

Do you own a credit card?

----------


## Cornholio

No, but I will in the next month or so

Do you own a bag of chips that is not plain potato?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a sandwich shop?

----------


## Cuchculan

No oddly enough.

Do you own a football?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a screwdriver?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Do you own an electronic toothbrush?

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a bottle of mouthwash?

----------


## L

Yes

Do you own an iphone?

----------


## 1

Noope

Dyo many purses?

----------


## Cuchculan

None

Do you own any 3/4 length shorts?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo caution tape?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a Parka jacket?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a motorcycle?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pinball game?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo any board games?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Few of them.

Do you own a sweeping brush?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a swing set?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you own a chainsaw?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a paint brush?

----------


## L

Mmmm...not sure, I might

Do you own lip balm

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a wireless charger?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Do you own a fish tank?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a toilet plunger?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a personal radio? As in nobody else can hear it. Headphone job.

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a stainless steel stove?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a joke book?

----------


## 1

Negative 

Dyo a wireless printer

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pair of braces?

----------


## 1

Used to a long time ago 

Dyo a bunk bed?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own PJs?

----------


## 1

Several 

Dyo an axe

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a shears?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an unlimited supply of potatoes?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a vest?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a waterbed

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a Mac Coat?

----------


## Cornholio

I had to Google that. Yes.

Do you own a leather jacket?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own sexy knickers?

----------


## Cornholio

@1
 does.

Do you own a phonebook?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a mouth guard?

----------


## 1

<.<, and No

Dyo a bouncy ball

----------


## Cuchculan

Football. 

Do you own a pogo stick?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a walking stick?

----------


## Cuchculan

For hill climbing. 

Do you own a torch?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you own high socks?

----------


## Cuchculan

What are they exactly? Long socks? Have a few pairs because I wear boots. Dr Martins. 14 hole boots. 

Do you own Knitting Needles?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a bag of potato chips

----------


## Cornholio

Wow, those are great boots @Cuchulan 

No.

Do you own a helmet?

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a slide?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you own a flash drive stick thingy?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pair of tiny socks

----------


## Cornholio

A bunch

Do you own a chess set?

----------


## 1

Nope, don't know how to play it 

Dyo a bong?

----------


## Cornholio

It broke because I abandoned it outside in the winter. R.I.P Bong. (ha ha) I have no use for it now anyway

Do you own baby wipes?

----------


## 1

Bad WorriedCornholio, and I do

Dyo a can of Friskies?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope, I like the higher quality ingredient cat foods.

Do you own a box of chocolates?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a sunbed?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a antibacterial bar of soap?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a Crutch?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo money from another country?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a mouth Organ?

----------


## 1

Nuuu

Dyo a flashlight?

----------


## Cuchculan

A few Led ones. 

Do you own a hot water bottle?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a waffle maker?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a clothes brush?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a bottle of pepper?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own BO spray?

----------


## 1

Not the spray type, only the stick kind 

Dyo a closet?

----------


## Cuchculan

Fitted Wardrobe only.

Do you own a pair of Braces?

----------


## 1

Used to long ago

Dyo a magnet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a razor?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo an electric toothbrush?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a child?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you own a pet?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

No - Sent from my bedroom

Do you own a vanity set?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a spear

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a tin Whistle?

----------


## L

I used to

Do you own a bathtub?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. But only use the shower. 

Do you own a garden?

----------


## Goat

No, I wish! 

Do you own a car?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a motorbike?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a smartphone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a skateboard?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a guitar?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own an ice hockey stick?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a bottle of body lotion?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a can opener?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo an SSD drive?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a wallet?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo something made in China

----------


## Cuchculan

Probably

Do you own a crossbow?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope. That would be fun though.

Do you own a pocket knife?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Many of them. Hunting knives and the likes. I collect them.

Do you own a frying pan?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a laptop cleaning cloth?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Maybe. Never looked. 

Do you own a key chain?

----------


## Cornholio

Yep

Do you own a fax machine ?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pair of high heels?

Sent from my Kitchen LOL

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a stainless steel refrigerator?

----------


## Cornholio

There's one in the kitchen but I did not buy it.

Do you own anything from an infomercial?



Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a cat door

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you own furry handcuffs?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Ya..well no..ok maybe..no

Dyo a bracelet?

----------


## Cornholio

A few. I don't wear any of them.

Do you own a recycling bin?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo an old phone from the early or mid 2000s?

----------


## Otherside

Does it count if I know I have one somewhere, its just buried somewhere under a load of stuff? If so, yep. 

An IPod. One oft hose things we used to all use before everyone just used there phone.

----------


## Cornholio

Motorola Razr in bad condition

Do you own a self help book?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Used to. Gave it away. 

Do you own any weights?

----------


## Cornholio

Yeah

Do you own a hammock?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a collection of seashells?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a calculator?

----------


## 1

Yea, but it needs batteries 

Dyo a infant crib

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you own a meter stick?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a fire extinguisher

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Oddly enough.

Do you own an Elephant?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a Jacuzzi?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you own a detachable shower head?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a dishwasher

----------


## Cornholio

Yep

Do you own a fruit scented soap?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nah, never really like the smell of those 

Ever had someone steal from u?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Pay back was a bitch. But that is not a do you own question. 

Do you own a pouch bag?

----------


## 1

Oops, and No

Dyo a punching bag?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a cap?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo an army jacket

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you any Nike tops?

----------


## Cornholio

Yep

Do you own any sports team merchandise?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a lamp?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a smart jacket?

----------


## L

No

Do you own a teapot?

----------


## Cuchculan

Is one in the house. The mother uses it. 

Do you own a torch?

----------


## L

yup

Do you own a playstation?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a record player? Or even know what one is. LOL Will include a picture of my one. Old school. 

1557173_10152832255820100_4432607373864342820_o.jpg

----------


## 1

I did for a day only, but it didn't work 

Dyo an igloo

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Just an Ig. Like the other only without the loo.

Do you own a remote controlled car?

----------


## 1

Not anymore 

Dyo a bucket list

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a Will?

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a tissue box

----------


## L

I have a box of tissues

Do you own the ability to turn back time? Please say yes!!

----------


## Cuchculan

I wish. But sadly No.

Do you own a collection of anything?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a bottle of hair gel?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. 

Do you own a magic carpet?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a bowling ball

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a gold fish?

----------


## Otherside

No

Do you own a record player?

----------


## L

Nope

Do you own a teddy bear?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a 32 inch TV?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pair of jeans?

----------


## 1

Yup, many of them 

Dyo a sharp knife

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Many

Do you own a pump?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyp a cookie jar

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a sleeping bag?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a Wheelbarrow?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a family?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a recycle bin?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a photo album?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a hamster?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own an Ark?

----------


## 1

Not yet 

Dyo a World History book?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own an atlas?

----------


## L

MMMmmm...I don't think I do anymore, I did when I was in school but I not sure if I still have it or not

Do you own a record of your vaccinations?

----------


## 1

Yup..somewhere 

Dyo a pocket knife?

----------


## L

I do not

Do you own 1kg worth of m&m's?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo any plaid clothing?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a guitar?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a mop

----------


## L

Nope

Do you own an ipod docking station?

----------


## Cuchculan

Ye. But no Ipod. LOL MP3 person

Do you own a fiddle?

----------


## L

Nope

Do you own a daily to do list?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a fitness bike?

----------


## Cornholio

Not a bike but an elliptical

Do you own 2 credit cards?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an abacus?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes, I like to run my fingers along it because it feels nice 

Do you own a can of soup?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Plenty,yep

Dyo a funnel

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a real cloth hanky?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a butter knife?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a set of keys?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a magazine subscription?

----------


## L

No but there is one I would like

Do you own a collection of buttons ?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a basement?

----------


## L

nope

do you own anything handmade

----------


## 1

Yup, have a beanie my sister made me

Dyo a cabinet filled with junk food?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you own fuzzy socks?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo any socks that has holes in em

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a bed?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo any Easter eggs

----------


## Cuchculan

Not just yet. No

Do you own an old Teddy Bear?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a paintbrush?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a hair dryer?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a chainsaw

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pick axe?

----------


## 1

It's in the basement 

Dyo a rocket launcher

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you own a blow torch

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a large pan

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a beanie hat?

----------


## Cornholio

Yep, several

Do you own a denim vest or jacket?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a watch?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a exercise ball

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a drill?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a pink box

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a wig?

----------


## 1

Noo

Dyo any old cassette tapes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a dictaphone?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a shower head?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a snow blower?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a water bottle

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a car?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo any scented candles?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own any Incense?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a can of paint?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a magnifying glass?

----------


## 1

I wish

Dyo a grocery list

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a book shelf?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo multiple pairs of shoes?

----------


## Cornholio

More high heels than anything and I don't even wear most of them because I never go out, yet I can't stop buying them. Halp.

Do you own a Swiffer wet jet?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

No more high heels 4 u, and yep

Dyo a asthma inhaler?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a crash Helmet?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a surveillance camera?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Oddly enough. CCTV

Do you own a rabbit?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a highlighter

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a high Vis Vest?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a coin purse

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pouch bag?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a toy boat?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own star wars figures?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a hazmat suit?

----------


## Cuchculan

Em, let me look. No. 

Do you own glow in the dark pants?

----------


## 1

Nope, but that be cool to own

Dyo any rat traps?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a microphone?

----------


## 1

Just the one on my laptop 

Dyo an external hard drive

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Three

Do you own a second computer?

----------


## 1

Ya, but it's really old, and barely functional 

Dyo a floppy disk

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a blow up doll?

----------


## Cornholio

No, I always found the mouths to be too small for me

Do you own a tool shed?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a hat / coat stand?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo any vintage clothing

----------


## Cuchculan

Tend to buy Fred Perry tops. Big back in the late 70's - early 80's. 

Do you own any smokes?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo any board games

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes.

Do you own a pair of swimming trunks?

----------


## 1

Several 

Dyo a scooter

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pair of gloves?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a LG G6 phone

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a belt?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a gym membership

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a spirit level?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a soup container

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a dog house?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pair of sneakers

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a pair of binoculars?

----------


## 1

Used to 

Dyo a spinning globe?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own reading glasses?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a punching bag?

----------


## HypnoticTrance

No

Do you own a lava lamp?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a recipe for pie?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you know how to do woodwork?

----------


## Cornholio

No, although I did take a woodshop class back in middle school. Wait.. this is this the "Do You Own" thread xD

Do you own a blow torch?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Whoops. 

No blow torch here.

Do you own any old coins?

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Yup. Have enjoyed collecting coins since I was a kid. Don't have anything extremely old, though . . . I think the oldest is from the 1700s.

Do you own any Coca-Cola branded products?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Can't say I do. 

Do you own a metal detector?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a buss pass

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a top hat?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo something from another country

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep, currency from Jamaica when I went on vacation there last summer.

Dyo old pictures of an ex (I have a picture of my first gf when I was 12 years old lmao)....

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a piano

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bed?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a bunk bed

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you own a cheese cloth?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a collection of porn mags?

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a pair of ankle weights

----------


## Cornholio

Two pairs 

Do you own a double sink?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bomber jacket?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo any cough syrup?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a dish washer?

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Nope (but I wish to get one in the future).

Do you own a steam mop?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo any flannel shirts

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own vests?

----------


## 1

Only one, but never worn it tho

Dyo a lawn mower

----------


## Cornholio

Si

Do you own any herb plants?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a 1st Aid Kit?

----------


## Cornholio

Yerp

Do you own a VHS rewinder?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a clock?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a guitar

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a glue gun?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a pet bird

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a basketball Top?

----------


## Cornholio

Yerp, Scottie Pippen

Do you own a CD burner?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

On the computer. Yes.

How about an Ice Hockey Jersey?

----------


## Cornholio

No, but I really want this one. Just don't want to pay $100 for it.

Do you own a night light?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo $100 at this moment?

----------


## Cornholio

Yerp

Do you own any cherry flavored candy?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo an Mp3 player from the 90s or early 2000s?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have 4 of them. 

Do you own a headset?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo any binoculars?

----------


## Cuchculan

Four Pairs

Do you own a map?

----------


## L

Yes

Do you own the Nintendo switch?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Not a mad gamer at all. 

Do you own a jigsaw? As in the puzzle not the power tool.

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a black pen

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a wig?

----------


## L

Nope

Do you own a large screen tv?

----------


## Cuchculan

Don't watch TV at all. So No.

Do you own a fleece blanket?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo customized shirt?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you own cologne?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yas, but I only use it for special occasions 

Dyo a pink pillow

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pliers?

----------


## 1

Mhm

Dyo a bag of dog treats

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a light you can strap to your head?

----------


## 1

Yas, have it somewhere here

Dyo a bottle of bath salts

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own an old teddy bear?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a secret room

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a garage?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a beach ball

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you own a beach chair?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a gun wrapper

----------


## L

No

Do you own a set of work keys??

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pet goldfish?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you own an old board game?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Used to own Connect Four and Sorry 

Dyo a diary

----------


## Cornholio

Two old ones. They are hilariously sad to read. 

Do you own a Roomba vacuum?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Noope 

Dyo a dust bunny collection

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a cowboy hat?

----------


## L

No

Fo you own a heart shaped box?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you own a toilet plunger?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Mhm

Dyo a coin purse

----------


## Cuchculan

Wallet. Coin purse, No.

Do you own a mouth guard?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a set of false teeth?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a moustache?

----------


## 1

Yas 

Dyo a can of tuna

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a fur coat?

----------


## Cornholio

It's faux fur

Do you own a pair of fingerless gloves?





> Yas



I'm intrigued.

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

> It's faux fur
> 
> Do you own a pair of fingerless gloves?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm intrigued.
> 
> Sent from Burger World



Same, and no

Dyo a Truck

----------


## Cornholio

You're intrigued by your own mustache, eh?

Nope

Do you own a futon?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

No, but it looks comfyy

Dyo an ancient artifact

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you own a short sleeves flannel?

Sent from the lab where testing was just done to verify that it was he who denied it, supplied it. A.k.a 1

----------


## 1

Several actually 

Dyo a calculator

----------


## Cornholio

Yes, I do

Do you own laceless shoes?(ones that don't require laces, not missing laces)

Sent from the lab where testing was just done to verify that it was he who denied it, supplied it. A.k.a 1

----------


## 1

Never owned any lace less ones 

Dyo more than one credit card

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you own a man purse?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nope, and get outta my bed. I keep my fat rats in there 


Dyo a box of crayons?

----------


## Cornholio

I thought I felt something nibbling my toe.

No crayons here  ::(: 

Do you own a bag of zip ties?



Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a landline phone

----------


## Cornholio

Yerp

Do you own a fan?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yerp 

Dyo a mason jar

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a sun bed?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you own a fish tank?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a frying pan?

----------


## 1

Yesh

Dyo something pink

----------


## Cuchculan

A shirt. Yes.

Do you own a pair of sports boots?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an attic

----------


## Cornholio

Yerp

Do you own a library card?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a flashlight?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a spare tire

----------


## Cornholio

Nerp

Do you own a rubber mallet?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nerp

Dyo a water gun

----------


## Cornholio

Nerp, but I thought about getting one for when my cats are naughty

Do you own a case of water?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a house safe?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a plastic bottle

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Do you own a jar of honey?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a painting from the middle ages?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope.

DYO an Ipod?

----------


## Lunaire

Nopers 

Do you own a hammock?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you own one of those battery operated fake candles?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a bunk bed

----------


## L

Nope

Do you own a radio?

----------


## Cuchculan

About ten of them.

Do you own a Telescope?

----------


## sweetful

Nah

Do you own a guitar?

----------


## Cuchculan

Used to. Not any more. 

Do you own an adult colouring book?

----------


## 1

Newp

Dyo a weight scale

----------


## Cornholio

Yerp

Do you own a box of plastic cutlery?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo something that's waterproof?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Few things for when out on the bike. 

Do you own a pump?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a Halloween mask?

----------


## Cornholio

I might.

Do you own a  costume?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Not anymore 

Dyo a stapler

----------


## Cornholio

Yes, it looks like a piece of sushi

Do you own a flag?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Ya but it's small

Dyo an empty cardboard box?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope but I have an empty plastic storage container in my closet, waiting to be filled by something I guess.

DYO a PS or Xbox?

----------


## Cornholio

Xbox

Do you own a back massager?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope.

DYO an incense burner?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a creepy doll

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you own a desk lamp?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yass

Dyo a pink pillow

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a dress?

----------


## Cornholio

A bunch

Do you own an old toy?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Few spinning tops. Love them. 

Do you own a pen knife?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a spy camera

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No.

DYO a baseball cap?

----------


## 1

Mhm

Dyo a uniform of some kind?

----------


## Cornholio

A bunch of scrubs

Do you own a hoodie missing the drawstrings?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a handbag?

----------


## Cornholio

Yep

Do you own a leash?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Maybe I should be on one though. LOL

Do you own a leaf blower?

----------


## Cornholio

It's my moms

Do you own a toilet lid cover?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a toaster?

----------


## sweetful

Nope

Do you own a thesaurus?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a Kindle?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a sowing needle

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Do you own a personalized item?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a cookie cutter

----------


## Cornholio

A lot of them

Do you own red underwear?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a hose?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a knife sharpener

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a piano?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo some deodorant spray?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope, just regular stick

Do you own a bike?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

A bunch of them actually, but I don't know how to ride one 

Dyo a pack of gum

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you socks with holes in them?

----------


## sweetful

No

Do you own shredded cheese?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bible?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a gym bag

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bus pass?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a time machine

----------


## Cornholio

If I told you I'd have to kill you

Do you own a whatchamacallit?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Mayybee

Dyo an axe

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Two. Normal one and a climbing ice axe.

Do you own a pair of flip flops?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pair of fuzzy flippers

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea what that even is. So No.

Do you own a rake?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a golf ball

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you own a sweat band?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo an extra car tire?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a car?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a medicine ball

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a Swizz army Knife?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a salt and pepper shaker?

----------


## sweetful

Nope

DYO a smoke alarm?

----------


## 1

Ya

Dyo a cage?

----------


## sweetful

Nopes

Do you own a blender?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a gun?

----------


## Cuchculan

Starter Pistol. Like for starting races.

Do you own a tube of glue?

----------


## 1

Nah, just glue sticks 

Dyo a College degree

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Not yet, but I'm going to.

DYO a set of golf clubs?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an old car

----------


## sweetful

Nopes

DYO a box of crackers?

----------


## Cornholio

Nerp

Do you own anything that's glow in the dark?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a black marker?

----------


## sweetful

Yep

DYO a bible?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes.

DYO a baseball glove?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a shears?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Do you own a rocking chair?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nope,not THAT old ya know

Dyo a bottle of wax

----------


## Cornholio

Nerp. What are you then, 78?

Do you own Post It notes?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Sort of, they're those strip kinds

Dyo a screwdriver?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a rain mac?

----------


## 1

Na

Dyo  a jar of jelly

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a portable radio?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a garden

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a greenhouse?

----------


## 1

I do not

Dyo a bar of gold?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sadly Not

Do you own a neck chain?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a ring?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a set of darts?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a phone cover?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a whistle?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you own a black and white t shirt?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own make up?

----------


## Cornholio

Lots and lots. It's an addiction/hobby.

Do you own brass knuckles?



Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a leash

----------


## Cornholio

Yup, just took the cat out for a walk yesterday.

Do you own a metal detector?


Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nope, buy me one pls

Do u live alone?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Have a mother living here too. But this is the do you own thread. LOL

Do you own a backpack?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a crowbar?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Do you own a drawer full of shopping receipts?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo something from your childhood?

----------


## Cuchculan

Nothing at all only my Mother. LOL

Do you use a library?

----------


## 1

Not often 

Dyo a pair of roller skates?

----------


## sweetful

Nah

DYO safety pins?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a portable radio?

----------


## sweetful

Yep

DYO a bottle of peroxide?

----------


## Cornholio

Yerp

Do you own a coffee pot?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a one piece bikini?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a violin

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a Pogo Stick?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a router

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a lawn Mower?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a solar panel?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a watch?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a Jacuzzi?

----------


## L

I wish

Do you own a yellow jumper?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an Xbox console

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope (PlayStation)

DYO a stuffed animal?

----------


## sweetful

Yes

DYO a box of teabags?

----------


## Cornholio

Yerp

Do you own silicone baking mats?


Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a container filled with powdered milk?

----------


## sweetful

No

DYO a jewelry box?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a box cutter

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a walkman?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a dictionary

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a razor?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo an Acer laptop

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own headphones with a built in MP3 player?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo dish washing soap?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Do you own hand sanitizer?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

The Mother does. LOL

Do you own a BBQ?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a laptop charger?

----------


## Cuchculan

Is called a plug. LOL

Do you own a mug?

----------


## 1

Several 

Dyo a multi outlet extension?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a surge plug?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a box of disinfecting wipes

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a mini Fridge?

----------


## 1

Nope,but I wish 

Dyo a bike

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a kindle?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo an Ipad

----------


## sweetful

No

DYO any food items or beverages that are sugar-free?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a costume?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a broom

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a sleeping bag?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a wig

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a kettle?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a backyard swing

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a car?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a cell phone

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a credit card?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo an electric razor

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a CD player?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a Gamecube

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own any old school games?

----------


## 1

Several for the Playstation 1

Dyo a pickaxe

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No.

Do you own an ice chest?

----------


## 1

Somewhere 

Dyo a big backyard

----------


## Rawr

Nope. Average. 

DYO a Chihuahua?

----------


## 1

Used to a long time ago

Dyo a truck

----------


## sweetful

No

DYO a portable speaker?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a piece of string

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a fold up spade?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a metal shield?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own an alarm clock?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an electric guitar

----------


## Cuchculan

Not any more. Used to.

Do you own a pack of condoms?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a beanie

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own an MP3 player?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a pull up bar

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a mouse trap?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a cockatiel

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a blow pipe?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a money box

----------


## Cuchculan

Three of them

Do you own a bath robe?

----------


## sweetful

Yep

DYO a plaid shirt?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a shoulder bag?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a waterbed

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a foot spa?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a DSLR camera

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Never use it. 

Do you own a blow torch?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an electric toothbrush

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a sweeping brush?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a weather balloon

----------


## Cuchculan

Afraid Not

Do you own a pair of beats headphones?

----------


## 1

Nope,just regular ones that are better 

Dyo a statue

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. One of the figure of the name I use on here. He was an Irish mythological figure. 

Do you own a diary?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pool table

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a medal?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a balcony

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a tree?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a walkie talkie

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. PMR radios.

Do you own a scanner?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a recipe for something delicious?

----------


## L

Yup

Do you own a bean bag?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a bottle of bleach

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep

Do you own a vinyl record?

----------


## L

No

Dyn a secret supply of chocolate?

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a crown

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a camera?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep, it takes pics underwater, is pretty awesome.

DYO a rubber ducky?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sadly Not

Do you own a blow up doll?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo an iPad

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a wireless keyboard?

----------


## 1

Nope, use a laptop 

Dyo something that is now rare?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I have some pretty valuable baseball cards that are rare, a bunch of Topps rookie cards from the 70's and 80's that are worth some $ lol.

DYO a sex toy?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a dog leash

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a cat?

----------


## 1

Yep, two

Dyo any medication tablets

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Loads

Do you own a skateboard?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope. Used to, but I'm too old now.

DYO a hoverboard (or have you ever ridden one)?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Do you own reading glasses?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a backyard swing set

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a sewing machine?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No. I can't even sew on a new button, ffs, have to take it to the dry cleaners.

DYO a bible?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a nail gun

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope, but I've used one before, many times. Those things are dangerous as fuq.

DYO a power saw?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo any camping equipment

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a pitch fork?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pressure washer

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a spot light on your house?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a can of spray paint

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a can of oil?

----------


## 1

Somewhere 

Dyo any brass knuckles

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope.

DYO a gun?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a diary

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope. This website is my diary.

DYO something from a loved one that's passed away?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Yes
A crucifix from his coffin. 

Do you own a toy from your childhood?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a tennis racket

----------


## JamieWAgain

Yes
Do you own a snorkel and fins

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a Windows XP CD

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yeah, I think so lol.

DYO more than one tablet?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a chalkboard

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a Pen?

----------


## 1

Yap

Dyo a 3D Printer

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own an atlas?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No.

Do you own a GPS?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a staple Gun?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a toaster oven

----------


## Cuchculan

Have no idea. Might be one in the kitchen. 

Do you own a man bag?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a backpack?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own hiking sticks?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope.

DYO a fishing pole?

----------


## 1

Yaas

Dyo a yacht

----------


## Cornholio

No  ::(: 

Do you own crutches?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a pie chart

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own life insurance?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a trailer

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a hedge Trimmer?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a scary mask

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own an ice hockey top?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a fish tank

----------


## Cornholio

An empty one in the garage

Do you own a scooter?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yea I still do 

Dyo a metal detector

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope.

DYO a broken heart?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a set of sharpie markers?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a crowbar?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a cane

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a metal detector?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope, still don't lol.

DYO earbuds?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Have ear protectors. Like headphones that block out noise. 

Would you lie to save your own face?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a vacuum

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Do you own any CDs from the 90s?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Probably, there somewhere though

Dyo a snack or piece of food from your childhood

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a tampon?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a box of cereal

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope. I bought some "healthy" cereal a while back and it sat in my pantry and went stale. It tasted like cardboard.

DYO a crucifix?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a bicycle

----------


## Cuchculan

yes

Do you own a DVD player?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a magic wand

----------


## Cuchculan

No sadly

Do you own a shoe box?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo some good quality headphones

----------


## Cuchculan

Few Pairs

Do you own a record player?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a shower head

----------


## Cornholio

Yep

Do you own a lunchbox?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a wig

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Do you own a surround sound system?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yap

Dyo a boom box

----------


## Cornholio

Nope. What year do you think this is?!

Do you own a sweater vest?

----------


## 1

Yea, but I never wear it 

Dyo a bomb proof car

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a big coat?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a jar

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a walkman?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a can opener

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a house maid?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a scooter

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a remote control car?

----------


## 1

Not anymore 

Dyo a guillotine

----------


## Cuchculan

No. But yes. For cutting paper. 

Do you own odd socks?

----------


## 1

Nope, just regular white colored ones 

Dyo a fly swatter

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a black pen?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo a deodorant spray bottle

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Few of them. 

You own a fidget spinner?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a bakery

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Used to work in one though. 

Do you own a needle?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a bag of rice

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a motorbike?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a bottle of glue

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a fly swatter?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a tennis ball

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No

DYO a baseball or a football or a basketball?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a golf club?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a desk lamp

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a Lava Lamp?

----------


## 1

Nope 

Dyo a lock

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own glue?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a train ticket

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own an umbrella?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a camera lens

----------


## Cuchculan

On a camera, yes. Other than that, No.

Do you own a stamp collection?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a telescope

----------


## Cuchculan

Used to own a very big one. Was too big for the house. Had to sell it. Not any more. 

Do you own a spirit Level?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a medicine ball

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nopes.

DYO a recliner, like the kind you can fall asleep in?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a cookie jar

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a cooker?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a soda machine

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a subscription to anything?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an Ebay account

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a you tube channel?

----------


## 1

Mhm

Dyo a time capsule

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No, but the bulletin board over my desk has pictures and memories and keepsakes of....everything, something from everyone I've ever loved, pretty much lol.

DYO something from a great grandparent (or a generation older than that)?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a basketball hoop

----------


## Cuchculan

Not any more. 

Do you own a BB gun?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a bucket

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a wheelbarrow?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Used to. One of those things that my ex-wife probably hocked after our divorce. Smh.

DYO a lawnmower?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a truck

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a comb?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a bunk bed

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a toy car?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No.

DYO a baseball or football or soccer jersey?

----------


## Cuchculan

Soccer Jersey or ten. 

Do you own a blow torch?

----------


## 1

Nu

Dyo a can of sauce

----------


## Cuchculan

Bottle. Yes. Can? No. 

Do you own a flat cap?

----------


## 1

Yea

Dyo a set of dumbbells

----------


## Cuchculan

Not any more. No

Do you own a wig?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a file cabinet

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a tape recorder?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a magic carpet

----------


## Cuchculan

Sadly not.

Do you own a pot of gold?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a collection of books

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. But I give a lot to a local charity shop as well. 

Do you own a BBQ?

----------


## 1

Yea, but it doesn't belong to me

Dyo a bottle of vitamin tablets?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a heater?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a flute

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a jar or pickles?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a pet snake

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a clock?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a baseball bat

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pack of sweets?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a chain lock?

----------


## Cuchculan

Similar to one. Not exactly the same. 

Do you own a hair dryer?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a tiny mirror

----------


## Goat

No. Do you own a car?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a rocking chair

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a train set?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a cabinet filled with spices

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a box of condoms?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a bottle of mustard

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a tooth brush?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes lol.

Do you own an electric razor?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a wallet?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an electric fence

----------


## Cuchculan

Sadly not

Do you own a hacksaw?

----------


## 1

Probably

Dyo a very sharp knife

----------


## Cuchculan

Few of them.

Do you own a membership card to anything?

----------


## 1

Negative

Dyo a sleeping mask

----------


## Cuchculan

Nope

Do you own a torch?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a mini grill

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a boat?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a Polaroid camera

----------


## Cuchculan

Used to. Gave it away.

Do you own a fold up bed?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a chalk board?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pipe?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a pack of cement

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a car?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a fidget spinner

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. One that doesn't spin.

Do you own a cat?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a litter box

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own an Led Torch?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a LED bulb

----------


## Cuchculan

As part of a torch and a light on my bike. 

Do you own a mini freezer?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a kayak

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No but I'm gonna get one.

DYO a fishing rod & reel?

----------


## 1

Not anymore 

Dyo a pull up bar

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a mouse trap?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a checkbook

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a savings account?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yeah but I'm not using it much these days. Between vacations with my kids, bdays, it just keeps getting drained lol. 

DYO a picture of your first gf/bf?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a coffee maker

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a steam Iron?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a pair of reading glasses

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope. I need to get my eyes checked, too scared to go lol. 

DYO a gun?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bike?

----------


## 1

Several

Dyo a pedometer

----------


## Cuchculan

No. 

Do you own a pocket watch?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a CD filled with music?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a dog?

----------


## 1

Yea

Dyo an axe covered in blood?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not Yet

Do you own a goat?

----------


## 1

Noe

Dyo a book shelf

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a wet suit?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pair of mittens?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a tree?

----------


## 1

Yerp, a giant one

Dyo a queen sized bed?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a stapler?

----------


## Otherside

No

A hole punch? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a remote controlled car?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a wig?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a TV antennae

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a lighter?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a tent

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pair of glasses?

----------


## 1

Yea, but they don't fit me anymore

Dyo a dreamcatcher

----------


## Cuchculan

Used to. Not these days. 

Do you own a sleep mask?

----------


## 1

Noe

Dyo a vacuum cleaner

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a set of house keys?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo an umbrella

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own running shoes?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a birds cage

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a badge of any sort?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a meat cleaver?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own an egg timer?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pastry brush?

----------


## Otherside

Yes. 

An Umbrella?

----------


## Cuchculan

Umbrella was the first post on this page. Yes I do. 

Do you own a paint brush?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a whiteboard?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a football?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a tennis ball

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a racket of any sort?

----------


## 1

Yerp, but haven't used it in a long time

Dyo an infant stroller?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a hair brush?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a bag of smelly cheese?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a mask?

----------


## 1

Na

Dyo a bag of crisps?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes if you mean our type of crisps. 

Do you own a metal detector?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo another house?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a hose?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a metal pan

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a doll?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a tissue box

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a money box?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a spare tire?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own  rubber ducky?

----------


## L

Nope

Do you own essential oils?

----------


## Cuchculan

Nope

Do you own a boat?

----------


## L

I wish
?
Do you own a piece of land

----------


## Cuchculan

Other than my garden, no. 

Do you own a bank account? Account number and access code in private message. Thanks. LOL

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep. Sent you a PM. (you wish lol)

Do You Own a bottle of sunscreen?

----------


## Cuchculan

This is Ireland. Sun screen? We use windscreens over here. LOL. No. 

Do you own a hat?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep. A lucky hat that keeps my noggin from getting sunburned. And one for fishing, though it's never brought me much luck.

Do you have a favorite cologne?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not a wearer of such things. 

Do you own a back pack?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a music box

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope.

DYO picture that's more than twenty years old?

----------


## 1

Several actually

Dyo any baseball cards?

----------


## Cuchculan

no

Do you own a PDF reader?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo Microsoft office

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own an anti Virus programme on your computer?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a laptop cover

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope. DYO an Otterbox on your phone?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a mask

----------


## L

Nope

Do you own a wide screen tv?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a two piece bikini?

----------


## 1

Na

Dyo a bottle of cooking oil

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep, bottle of olive oil.

DYO a pair of sexy underwear?

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a bird

----------


## Sagan

I used to won 4 or them. all Budgies...................Please I need help from someone anyone. I don't want to harm myself I just need someone to talk to.

----------


## Cuchculan

No question asked above.

Do you own house keys?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep.

DYO a pocket knife?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a wine glass

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a map?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep.

DYO a GPS?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a gun?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo an audio mixer

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope.

DYO a life insurance policy?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo an RV?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No not yet, but I'm going to lol.

DYO a pair of designer sunglasses?

----------


## 1

Nope, just some cheap ones

Dyo a treadmill

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope, but I have a gym I'm a member of. That I don't go to often enough.

DYO something from someone that you loved, that you cherish?

----------


## Cuchculan

No.

Do you own a big fat wallet?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I own a wallet, lmao, it's not big and fat.

DYO a fishing lure?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a house alarm?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a safety deposit box?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a trophy

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope.

DYO a rainy day fund?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Always a rainy day here. 

Do you own a toaster?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a gold coin

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a lawn Mower?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a badge of some sort?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a colouring book?

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a paper shredder

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a Cow?

----------


## sweetful

Nope, can't say I do

Do you own a bottle of soda?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a hat?

----------


## 1

Several

Dyo a rifle

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope, not a rifle  :Tongue: 

DYO a CHL (concealed handgun license)?

----------


## sweetful

No

DYO shredded cheese?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes, the real question is, do you own block cheddar cheese, that you have to shred yourself  ::D: 

Do you own a cheese grater?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a hammer

----------


## toaster little

Yes.

Do you own a car?  Like your own, not your family member's car that you drive.

----------


## 1

No

Dyo an empty box

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own chewing gum?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a pack of sticky notes?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a dictionary?

----------


## 1

Yea

Dyo a cookbook

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own an overcoat?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pair of garden shears?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a Mug?

----------


## 1

Several

Dyo a fire escape?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a gym bag?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a paper bag

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a pair of gloves?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a dishwasher

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a hand basin?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a sleeping bag

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a colouring book?

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a disco ball

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bra?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a set of stereo speakers?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do You Own a heavy Jumper?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo an old camera

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a sic pack of beer?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an expired can of tuna?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own weights?

----------


## 1

Ya, but it's just sitting there

Dyo a box of matches?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a blow torch?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a pair of handcuffs

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a beach ball?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an LED bulb

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a comb?

----------


## 1

Several

Dyo a spear

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a knife?

----------


## sweetful

Yeah

DYO Italian seasoning?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a broomstick?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a rake

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a hose?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a trailer

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a rowing machine?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a backyard swing

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own anything Pink?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Heh, yeah I went to a golf tournament recently and picked out a pink striped shirt as one of my prizes, ffs. Turns out it's pink. I mean, it's titty pink. And I have no one to give it away to. But I'm not wearing it.

Do you own anything you wouldn't wear?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a Bluetooth speaker?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own an Ipad?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a fishing hook

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep.

DYO a pair of golf shoes?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a cooker?

----------


## 1

Yaw

Dyo a cowboy hat

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I never go golfing without my cowboy hat......

DYO a horse?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a cow?

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a wrist watch

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a motorbike?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No

DYO a bicycle?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a record player?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an album that went platinum?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a CD player?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo any tinted windows?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a Hammer?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a violin

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope, dyo a bass guitar?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a Trilby Hat?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a street sign

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a marker?

----------


## 1

Plenty of them

Dyo an Android tablet

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a suit?

----------


## 1

Yea, but it's been years since I worn one

Dyo an historical artifact?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I own the dog tag my grandfather wore during WWII. It hangs on my mirror, and I think of him every time I brush my teeth, every time I look in the mirror. He was a pretty amazing man.

DYO something from your high school years?

----------


## 1

Just yearbooks

Dyo a mop

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep.

DYO a broom?

----------


## 1

Ya

Dyo a coffee mug

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a rat?

----------


## 1

Noo

Dyo a drone

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a sand castle?

----------


## 1

Noe

Dyo a sculpture

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a boat?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo any good quality headphones

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a hifi System?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a bunk bed

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a drill?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a fluffy pillow

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep.

DYO a flashlight (not a fleshlight, a flashlight)?

----------


## 1

A small one yea

Dyo a camcorder

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own an Iron?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nah stuff that needs to really be ironed gets taken to the dry cleaners.

DYO pictures you care about, a whole lot? Like, if there was a fire at your place, you'd grab those pictures first?

----------


## Cuchculan

Lots of old pictures in this house. Dating back to when my mother was a kid. So yes. Some good memories. 

Do you own a razor?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a giant bowl

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a travel Mug?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a cockatiel bird

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope.

DYO any kid's toys? Just because you like some kids toys?

----------


## 1

Not anymore 

Dyo a solar panel

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nah.

DYO a fast car? A car you would race?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a kindle tablet

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a smart watch?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a blimp

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope. Used to.

DYO a big flat screen tv?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo really old video footage of somebody u know or of yourself?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep, really old footage of me at 15 years old. This would be 1985, 1984. It's video footage of me actually flirting with my crush at the time, at a party in my house when my parents where out of town. And no. It will never be seen. By anyone. Ever.

DYO a memory of someone that really, really broke your heart?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pet hippo?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sadly no. But have dated one

Do you own a tall tree?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope. Used to.  ::(: 

DYO a houseplant?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a pink elephant?

----------


## 1

"Sadly no. But have dated one" Lawl

Also no

Dyo a small backyard?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Used to. My ex-wife owns that now.

DYO a short skirt?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a football?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yeah, a nerf one, one other one....somewhere. An autographed Deion Sanders NFL football that I'm pretty sure is worth some $$. How bout dem Cowboys.

DYO a 9 iron?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a BBQ?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a panoramic picture of something?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a flag?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an alien spaceship

----------


## Cuchculan

Sadly Not

Do you own a carrier bag?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a robe

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a Cape?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a hospital bed

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a top hat?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a basement or attic

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope.

DYO a fitbit?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a plastic cup

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a silver Spoon?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a pink folder

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bike?

----------


## 1

Several of em

Dyo a sharpie

----------


## Cuchculan

Never heard of this item? You mean a pencil sharpener? If so, Yes. 

Do you own a candle?

----------


## 1

A sharpie is a permanent marker, and yea

Dyo a lock

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a dog hut?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a big blanket

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep.

DYO incense?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a megaphone

----------


## L

No

Do you own a car?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a drill?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a bag of cement

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a hair dryer?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pair of night vision goggles

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own sweat pants?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a baseball hat

----------


## Cuchculan

Loads of them

Do you own a Pogo Stick?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a shot glass

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own weather proof clothing?

----------


## 1

A rain jacket 

Dyo a cane?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope.

DYO a 9 iron?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a Skype account

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

do you own a punch bag?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No, but I own a heavy bag  ::D: 

DYO a pair of dumbells (sp?)

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a garden rake?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Used to. Wife got that in the divorce. Along with the garden you used it on.

DYO a grill?

----------


## 1

Yea

Dyo an LED bulb

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a glue gun?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a glasshouse?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a solder Iron?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No lol. DYO something an ex gave you?

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea to be honest. Nothing comes to mind at all. 

Do you own a pair of boots?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Used to. They're at my ex's house. She probably hocked them. Knowing her.

DYO a bucket hat?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a spirit Level?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

A what what? I had to google that. Yep, I own one, here we just call it a level.

DYO a power drill?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a tool box?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep. Two of them.

DYO a hard drive?

----------


## 1

A couple of em

Dyo a phone case

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep, Otterbox, has saved me so, so many times.

DYO a cell phone you don't even use?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a set of dumbbells

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope. My apartment complex has a free 24 hour gym though. That. I. Never. Use. Ffs.

DYO a stuffed animal?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a medicine cabinet

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep. Kayla knows what I have in it, ffs.

Way too many meds.

DYO a king sized bed?

----------


## 1

Yea, and it's comfy

Dyo a roll of caution tape

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No. Lmao. But I've been around caution tape before. Seriously.

----------


## Cuchculan

No serious question asked. Surprise surprise. 

Do you own Patience?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a bottle of bug spray

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a big screen TV?

----------


## 1

Nope, no TV

Dyo a photo book?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep, a photo book of the vacation I went on with family last summer.

DYO a video of you as a child?

----------


## 1

Ya, cringe worthy footage

Dyo a motorcycle

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a car?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pocket knife

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Many of them. 

Do you own an axe?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a can of air

----------


## Cuchculan

Probably

Do you own a fog horn?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a trailer?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a gym bag?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a doll

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a car tyre?

----------


## 1

Yup

Dyo an air compressor

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own any rings?

----------


## sweetful

Nope

DYO chopsticks?

----------


## 1

Yea

Dyo an ice sculpture

----------


## sweetful

Nah

DYO drink mix?

----------


## 1

Ya, they expired years ago

Dyo a jar of pickles

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a frying pan?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo a dog house?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bird house?

----------


## 1

Nope, just a cage 

Dyo a sowing machine?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a boat?

----------


## 1

Na

Dyo an office chair

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own  a sun bed?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a speedboat

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a rocking chair?

----------


## 1

Not anymore

Dyo a bag of pet food

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a key Chain?

----------


## 1

Yea

Dyo camping equipment?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a hiking map?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a rolling pin

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a big bed?

----------


## 1

Yea, it's huge

Dyo a 1st aid kit

----------


## Cuchculan

Nope

Do you own a belt with a buckle?

----------


## 1

Na

Dyo a jar of cookies

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a wet paper bag?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a bag of Charcoal?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes, Oddly enough. 

Do you own a penknife?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a laser pointer

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

do you own a space ship?

----------


## sweetful

Yes. Yes I do. Several, in fact.

DYO a cape?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sadly Not.

Do you own a fish?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a heart rate monitor

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a cage?

----------


## 1

Ya, a bird cage

Dyo a workout mat

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own an atlas?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a map of your city

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a pencil?

----------


## 1

Just lead ones

Dyo a lava lamp

----------


## Cuchculan

Not any more. No

Do you own a laser pointer?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a bulldozer?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a grave?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a metal detector

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Oddly enough. I do. 

Do you own a spade?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a pocket mirror

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a padded jacket?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a raincoat

----------


## sweetful

Nopes

Do you own the night?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a crown

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a walking stick?

----------


## 1

Not yet

Dyo land

----------


## Cuchculan

Back garden count? No. 

Do you own a compass?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo something that would be worth a lot if u sold it?

----------


## Cuchculan

My Body? LOL No

Do you own a gun?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo tinted windows

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own ray band sunglasses?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo an electric razor

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a head shaver?

----------


## 1

Not anymore

Dyo a bottle of bath salts

----------


## Cuchculan

Nope

Do you own a Bull?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a copy machine

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a rain coat?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a coat hanger

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a bin?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Dyo knitting equipment

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a fold up spade?

----------


## sweetful

*does quick google search*

Okay, now that I'm sure what that is, I am certain the answer is no.

DYO a cassette tape player?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a joke book

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a hat?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep, about 20.

DYO a vinyl record?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a man bag?

----------


## 1

Nah

Dyo a grey colored laptop

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Black. 

Do you own a digital camera?

----------


## 1

Yep

Dyo a mirror

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a sport's bra?

----------


## 1

Noe

Dyo any Xmas ornaments

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nah. Used to have an attic full of them, boxes and boxes of them, I left that for my kids when I got divorced lol. We celebrate at my parents. We had so many that some years we'd decide to have a fun "kids" tree with baseball and football ornaments, and cartoon character ornaments. And some years we'd make a more adult tree with the traditional stuff.

What was your favorite / craziest Halloween costume?

----------


## Cuchculan

Wrong game. This is the do you own game. 

Do you own a clown mask?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

So....

This is the "Do you own..." thread.....

and I asked....

"What was the craziest Halloween costume you every owned"......


And.

Then you asked....

"Do you own a clown mask"?

Oh.

Kay.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

How exactly was I out of bounds there lol.....how was it the wrong game lol.....

----------


## Cuchculan

What was and do you own are two different things. LOL. I knew what you were asking so I asked it the next time around. LOL Just to right the wrong. LOL

Now, do you own a wallet?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Wow lmao......

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Well there was a wallet that I owned, and then there was the wallet that I owned a few years ago, and then there is the wallet that I own now.

Hmmmmmm.....

Idk.....

This used to be such a simple game, until it became so, so complicated, by the new rules lmao.....


Yes, I own a wallet.

I'm gonna try to keep it reeeeelly simple now.

Do you own a purse?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

@Cuchculan
 is this against the new rules??

----------


## JamieWAgain

Lol
Yes. I own a purse. How many, that's what my husband asks me. I love purses. Some women love shoes but I love purses. 

Do you own a tennis racquet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No I don't. 

Do you anything from your childhood years?

----------


## Cuchculan

> @Cuchculan
>  is this against the new rules??



Is no rules as such. Ask what you want. You first question would have been better of in the Yes No game. I have often posted mixed up questions in the various sections by mistake.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Is no rules as such. Ask what you want. You first question would have been better of in the Yes No game. I have often posted mixed up questions in the various sections by mistake.



I'll remember. Duly noted, my friend.

One should always remember to post in the "Yes No Game" section, when appropriate.

----------


## Cuchculan

I'm just been awkward. Come here and give me a big hug. LOL

----------


## JamieWAgain

Yes, I own stuffed animals from my childhood years. My room is still exactly the same at my mother's house. It's really weird to go back there. I have a box of letters that I keep with me from my childhood. Things I can't part with. 

Do you own a gun?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes.

(((ffs I hope this is within the rulebook now))))).

Do you own a tv?

Wait....

Did I post in the right thread???

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL. Jamie answered that same question in the Yes, No thread. LMAO. I kid you not. No TV in the bedrooms at all. One downstairs I never watch. Have all the sports stations on my computer. That does me just fine. 

Do you own a dressing gown?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yeah a wallet.

I also own a gown and I rock in it ffs.

DYO a tool box?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Wait...wut???

Lmao

----------


## InvisibleGuy

@Cuchculan
 I just wanna give you a big kiss. I loves you  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Meh.

He went to sleep.

*sigh*

I really thought tonight was gonna be the night.

All of that foreplay and then nothing. Fuq.

----------


## Cuchculan

I am just warming up. Never go all the way of the first night. Take your time. LOL. 

Tool box? Yes. I do.

Do you own a greenhouse?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Well, again, I'll try to keep this as simple as possible.

And ffs, I hope this is within the rules.

(((prays))))

No, I don't own a greenhouse.

Do you own a refrigerator?

(I'm trying to keep the questions very, very easy)

----------


## CloudMaker

No I own a larder.

Do u own a bible?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Of course you own a larder.

I do own a bible.

DYO a conscience?

----------


## CloudMaker

Depends on the day LOL. What's wrong with larders?

Do u own a treadmill?

----------


## JamieWAgain

I have a conscience but it might just own me. 

Do you own a wooden 12' wooden ruler?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a glue Gun?

----------


## Otherside

Yes. 

Do you own a cafetiere?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Lmao.

Some of the last people don't even have responses to their questions. None.

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a dining table

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a rocking chair?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a globe rotating ball

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a woolly hat?

----------


## 1

No

Dyo a smartphone

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a bungee chord?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a box of legos

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bean bag?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dyo a bottle of bath salts

----------


## Cuchculan

no

Do you own a glue gun?

----------


## L

I do

Do you own a painting

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a punchbag?

----------


## 1

Yepperz

Dyo a rocking chair

----------


## Cuchculan

Not Yet

Do you own bubble gum?

----------


## 1

Naw

Dyo a plastic room

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own any action men figures?

----------


## 1

Not anymore

Dyo any beef jerky

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a gun?

----------


## 1

Nu

Dyo any jewelry

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

So you own a car?

----------


## Otherside

No.

A video cassette player?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

MP3 Player?

----------


## Otherside

Yes, not that I have used it in a while cos the screens broken.

A satellite dish?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a hunting knife?

----------


## Otherside

No. 

An Electric car?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A dog?

----------


## Otherside

No.

A kettle?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A cat?

----------


## 1

Two of em

A pair of binoculars?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. 4 pairs. 

A cowboy hat?

----------


## Otherside

No.

A flask? 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Bottle of Vodka?

----------


## Otherside

No

Bottle of baileys? 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Bottle of Water?

----------


## Otherside

But you're Irish! Haha...

Nope.

A bottle of orange juice? 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A Red Hot Chilli Peppers album?

Give it away now !!!!!!!!

----------


## Otherside

Actually, no. Surprisingly.

A tin if baked beans? 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A Hat?

----------


## Otherside

Yup. 

A scarf?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

MP3 player?

----------


## Otherside

Yup. 

A slow cooker?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A Book?

----------


## Otherside

Yes. Several.

A walrus? 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Sadly, No.

A golf Club?

----------


## tiffvienna

No

A television?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Is one in the house. Never watch it. But, yes. 

Do you own a gun?

----------


## 1

Nah

U own something not sold anymore?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a vest?

----------


## ChasingBalloons

No- 

Do you own a fidget spinner?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a Chicken?

----------


## 1

Naw

A can opener?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Teeth?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes, a full set.

Do you own a lint roller?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a skateboard?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes.

Do you own a tub of Vaseline?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a gingerbread Man?

----------


## Cornholio

Do you own a french press?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a doll?

----------


## Cornholio

Not anymore.

Do you own a paint brush set?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

do you own a mouse?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope.

Do you own a sled?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sadly not

Do you own an ear?

----------


## 1

Wat? Did u say somethin?

An axe?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A Cat?

----------


## fetisha

no

do you own a ps4?

----------


## Doseone

Yes.

Dyo a custom item (could be anything)?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Nothing I only have.

Do you have a favourite brand of clothing?

----------


## 1

Nah

Own a piggy bank?

----------


## Cuchculan

Saving's box? Yes. 

Do you own a pair of sunglasses?

----------


## CeCe

yes do you own a landline phone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a lawnmower?

----------


## 1

Naw

Own something fragile?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Own a brick?

----------


## Cuchculan

I am sure we might call that something different over here. Probably. 

Do you own a fitness bike?

----------


## 1

Nope, wish I had gym equipment though

Own currency from another country?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Own a credit card?

----------


## Otherside

Yes.

Do you have a pet? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own any old games?

----------


## 1

Just a few from 15 years ago

Own a VHS player?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a Walkman?

----------


## 1

Nah

A CD Player?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ipod?

----------


## 1

Nah

A Laptop?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A Mouse?

----------


## 1

A few ded ones,mhm

Gym equipment?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Sold it all. 

Baseball cap?

----------


## 1

Nah

Beanie?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Sunglasses?

----------


## 1

A few of em

A Diary

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

An MP3 player?

----------


## 1

Nah

A 1080p monitor?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Deck of cards?

----------


## 1

Nah

A Tablet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A Hoe?

----------


## 1

Yas sir

Solar Panels?

----------


## Cuchculan

No Sir

Comb?

----------


## 1

Yep

A Pigeon mask?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A Potty

----------


## 1

Yah

A Pressure Washer?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A helmet?

----------


## 1

Nah

A treadmill?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Beanie Hat?

----------


## 1

Several actually

Currency from another country?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Bank Account

----------


## 1

Nope

Any debt?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

An Iron?

----------


## 1

Nope

A spaceship?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A cow?

----------


## 1

Maybe *Looks in the mirror*

An Apple Product?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Digital Clock?

----------


## 1

Nope 

A FitBit?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Skipping rope?

----------


## 1

Yep

A Medicine Closet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A Gun?

----------


## 1

Nope

A Time Machine?

----------


## Cuchculan

I wish

Soap?

----------


## 1

Yep

A grill?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Glasses?

----------


## 1

Yep, but haven't worn them in years 

A lifetime supply of Orange joose?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Boxers?

----------


## 1

Nah

VHS tapes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ear muffs?

----------


## 1

Yep

A Pedometer?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Umbrella?

----------


## 1

Yah

A 3D printer

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Cowboy Hat?

----------


## 1

Nope

A Newspaper Boy Hat?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Dog?

----------


## 1

Yah

Toenail clippings?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Back Scratcher?

----------


## 1

Nah

Mini Fridge?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Gloves?

----------


## 1

Yep

A Lawn Mower?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A rake?

----------


## 1

Yep

A Shovel?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

An army jacket?

----------


## 1

Nope

SunScreen?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Trainers?

----------


## 1

Nope

A Truck?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A Leg?

----------


## 1

Nope!

An Ebay Account?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A radio?

----------


## 1

Nah

An SD Card?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Sim Card?

----------


## 1

Nope

A Camera

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A bike?

----------


## 1

Several of them 

A 3D Printer?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Beard?

----------


## 1

Nope

An extra toe?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Unibrow?

----------


## 1

Nope

A pink bow?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A Rainbow?

----------


## 1

Nope

Packaging Tape?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Stapler?

----------


## 1

Yep

Electric Sharpener?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Scarf?

----------


## 1

Nope

A closet?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Razor?

----------


## 1

Yah

Stuffed Animals?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Model Car?

----------


## 1

Nah

A Truck?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Horse?

----------


## 1

Nope

A Hammer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Shirt?

----------


## 1

Yep

Sandals?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Bucket Hat?

----------


## 1

Nope

A Nanny Cam?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

PC?

----------


## 1

Nope

A fly swatter?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Santa Hat?

----------


## 1

Yep

A surfboard?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not a real one. No

Jigsaw?

----------


## 1

Nope

A Fish?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Golf Club?

----------


## 1

Nope

Dark Curtains?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Playboy Mags?

----------


## 1

Nah

A Walkie Talkie?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Radio Scanner?

----------


## 1

Nope

A Wireless Charger

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Bat Mobile?

----------


## 1

Nope

A fish tank?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Thermal Vest?

----------


## CeCe

No. Do you own a tea kettle?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A horse?

----------


## 1

Naw

An underwater apartment?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not yet

Fish?

----------


## CeCe

No. 

A dog?

----------


## ConstellationStudies

no

do you have a  spider ( the cooking utensil)?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a cat?

----------


## CeCe

yessss 

Do you own a dishwasher?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a beanie hat?

----------


## CeCe

A couple! Do you own a washer and dryer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Is one about. Yes. 

MP3 player?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Tape recorder?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bike?

----------


## CloudMaker

yes

do you own a record player

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes I still do. 

Do you like art?

----------


## CloudMaker

yes but not modern art

do you own a tube tv

----------


## Cuchculan

No TV at all. I kid you not. 

Do you own a house plant?

----------


## CloudMaker

no I kill them all
wow no tv how do you get news

do you own a vacuum

----------


## Cuchculan

I prefer the radio

Is one in the house.

Do you own a gun?

----------


## CloudMaker

if I did I wouldn’t say anything about it so there’s no evidence when the LIBERALS try to take it away

do you own a garden

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a mouse?

----------


## 1

Naw

Own a Ouija board?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a boat?

----------


## CeCe

no
do you own a house?

----------


## Cuchculan

When my mother dies. 

Do you own a cat?

----------


## CeCe

yes

do you own a hair dryer?

----------


## Cuchculan

No hair. LOL. I do. But I shave it off.

Do you own a flower bed?

----------


## CloudMaker

no my trailer park manager would probably fine me for it 

do you own video games

----------


## Cuchculan

For the PC only.

Do you own a pair of hiking boots?

----------


## CloudMaker

no I use running shoes when I hike usually I’m too cheap to buy boots

do you own a deep fryer

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a gun? To shoot drones down with?

----------


## CloudMaker

I guess we’ll have to see about that LOL

do you own any art supplies

----------


## Cuchculan

Depends what you class as art. Have items you can do a type of art with. 

Do you own a telescope?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a lawn mower?

----------


## Lunaire

No
Do you own a grill?

----------


## Cuchculan

Is one on the cooker.

Do you own a hunting knife?

----------


## Lunaire

No, I don’t hunt 
Do you own a sword?

----------


## Cuchculan

Many of them. Oddly enough. 

Do you own a gun?

My favourite sword in my collection. No idea how you would hold it. ( LOL ) 

92936064_247012129895564_2594614959266594816_n.jpg

@Lunaire
 I could not find this picture earlier. Here are the swords hung on my wall in my other room. 

101334235_10157906439875100_5245115298549334016_n.jpg

----------


## Lunaire

Yes, wouldn’t be American otherwise.  ::D: 

That’s one wicked looking sword. Not sure if I’d even call it a sword but also unsure what else to call it!

Do you own a picnic basket?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A game's console?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes, I have a PS4 
Have any antiques?

----------


## Cuchculan

Besides my mother? Have a collection of toy cars unopened. Sure they are worth something. 

Do you own a beanie hat?

----------


## Lunaire

Lol your poor mother. 

I do own a beanie though never wear it. Work gave it to me. 

Do you own a helmet?

----------


## Lunaire

> Many of them. Oddly enough. 
> 
> Do you own a gun?
> 
> My favourite sword in my collection. No idea how you would hold it. ( LOL ) 
> 
> Attachment 4776
> 
> @Lunaire
> ...



Didn’t realize you were such a collector!
Those are some pretty cool katanas.

----------


## Cuchculan

They are banned in Ireland. Illegal to own. But I hang them on walls. Not doing any harm with them. Also have a collection of hunting knives. Have to spend my money on something. LOL

----------


## Lunaire

All swords are banned or just katanas specifically? Seems a bit weird for the part of the world known for having knights and the like.

----------


## Cuchculan

We never had knights. That was in England. We had the Gaels. Warriors. 

Banned because people kept using them on each other in fights. 

Do you own an Ipod?

----------


## Lunaire

Oh sure I know it was England but still very close geographically. Seems like a very difficult thing to enforce too, as evidenced by your wall.  ::D: 

I don’t own an iPod since I have an iPhone. 

Do you own a HAM radio?

----------


## Cuchculan

No Just a radio scanner. 

Do you own a pet?

----------


## Lunaire

Five cats  :silly: 

Have a wash board?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A guitar?

----------


## Lunaire

No instruments 

A pestle and mortar?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A broom?

----------


## Lunaire

Yep
A saw?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A wig?

----------


## Lunaire

No, any recommendations? Lol 

Own any paintings?

----------


## Cuchculan

One. No idea what it is exactly. Watercolour. 

Own any films?

----------


## Lunaire

The Big Lebowski

Have gel pens?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Money box?

----------


## Lunaire

No
Pickles?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A map?

----------


## Lunaire

Only if you count the phone app. 

Water guns?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Pogo stick?

----------


## Lunaire

Nope

Basketball?

----------


## Cuchculan

Used to have the full set up out back. Sold it all. So no these days.

Do you own a lawn mower?

----------


## Lunaire

No lawn mower. 

Do you own a telescope?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. 

Do you own a horse?

----------


## Lunaire

No, don’t have space for that and proper horse care is very expensive. 

Do you own a watch?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

MP3 player?

----------


## Lunaire

Nope, phone does that. 

A children’s toy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Love spinning tops. Do have a few. 

Do you own any games?

----------


## Lunaire

Cards against humanity. 

Do you own a train set?

----------


## Cuchculan

No.

Do you own a record player?

----------


## Lunaire

No. Never heard one play before either. 

Do you own a VHS player?

----------


## Cuchculan

Gave it away a few months back. So No. 

Camcorder?

----------


## Lunaire

Nope

Xylophone?

----------


## Otherside

Nope. 

Waffle maker?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Pair of shorts?

----------


## Lunaire

No, hate shorts. 

A dress?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sadly not

A push up bra?

----------


## Lunaire

Psh I don’t need one of those, I’m fully featured!

A garbage disposal?

----------


## Cuchculan

Does a bin count? I know you Americans have the sink thing you put things down. Not over here. 

Do you own a skull? I posted a pic earlier of one I have in my room in the pointless thread.

----------


## Lunaire

Pretty sure I don’t have a skull. At least I hope not. Well, other than my own. 

Do you own a kazoo?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Own any drum like things?

----------


## Lunaire

Does a bucket or trash can count?

Do you own a shrine?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a holster?

----------


## Lunaire

No

Do you own a tablet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A kindle?

----------


## Lunaire

No kindle. 

An abacus?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A flute?

----------


## Lunaire

No
Crocs?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Flip flops?

----------


## Lunaire

Nope
A mixer?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A sunbed?

----------


## Lunaire

No
Anything solar powered?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A torch?

----------


## Lunaire

No just use my phone. 
A portable stove?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Fancy dress costume?

----------


## Lunaire

No
A tent?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A bible?

----------


## Lunaire

Nope
Bamboo?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Anything erotic?

----------


## Lunaire

Doesn’t everyone own one of these?

728F06FD-D639-40E3-8D05-68F6C81C8D78.jpeg

Own an air purifier?

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL Oh Lord

No to the next one

Do you own a pump for your doll?

----------


## Lunaire

No what a great idea!

Do you own roller skates?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. This is 2021. Not 1979. 

How about a skateboard?

----------


## Lunaire

Not anymore. Did in the 90s. 

Action figures?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A collection of any sort?

----------


## Lunaire

No, not much into collectibles. 

A pipe?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Skipping rope?

----------


## Lunaire

No
Any apple products?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A laptop?

----------


## Lunaire

One from work, not a personal one. 

A grandfather clock?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A watch?

----------


## Lunaire

No

A boomerang?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Oddly enough. 

A shaver?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes

A watering can?

----------


## Lucid

No

Garden (Any type)

----------


## Lunaire

No sadly

Do you own an inhaler?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Baseball hat?

----------


## Lunaire

No

A fake mustache?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Persian cat?

----------


## Lunaire

No

Tortilla press?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Handbag?

----------


## Lunaire

No

Bunk bed ?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Washing line?

----------


## Lunaire

No
Legos?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Like building models for adults. 

Ham Radio?

----------


## Lunaire

No, takes up too much space. 

A deep fryer?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Record player?

----------


## Lunaire

No

Hula hoop?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

An axe?

----------


## Lunaire

No
A coffee maker?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Milk jug?

----------


## Lunaire

No, is that to put bagged milk in? Milk comes in cartons here. 

A golf club?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

binoculars?

----------


## CeltAngel

No.

Bongo drum?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Bike?

----------


## CeltAngel

No.

Lawn mower?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes/ 3 of them. 

A cake?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes, some assembly required.  :Tongue: 

A banjo?

----------


## Flavor

No do you own a home or rent?

----------


## Cuchculan

Home

Do you own a hat?

----------


## CeltAngel

Quite a few actually.

A VCR player?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Cassette player?

----------


## Flavor

yes 

do you own a record player?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Games console?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, several of them.

A picture of the Queen?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. Not in this lifetime. Bad question to ask an Irishman. 

Do you own a scooter?

----------


## CeltAngel

No. With my luck, I could see myself getting seriously hurt if I tried to ride one.

Do you own rollerblades?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. This is 2021. Not 1979. LOL

Do you own a bubble coat?

----------


## CeltAngel

No.

Do you own a pet?

----------


## Cuchculan

A pet brick? No

Do you own a camcorder?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not since my brother took it and used it to make prank videos when we were teens. Come to think of it, I wonder what did happen to that thing...  :Confused: 

Do you own suspenders?

----------


## Cuchculan

Think we may call them braces. But no. Suspenders are for women and sexy. 

Do you own a gun?

----------


## CeltAngel

I was aiming for the dual meaning.  :;): 

No, the only times I've even seen them in real life were on the belts of police and security.

Do you own an electric razor?

----------


## Flavor

Yes 

Do you own a cast iron skillet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A wood burning pencil?

----------


## Bean the Mean

Yes
a desktop computer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A skipping rope?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not in about a zillion years.

Moustache wax?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A sun dress?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes.  ::): 

A suit?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Sunglasses?

----------


## CeltAngel

I can't go out during the day without them. Even if I don't need them, they're a nice little safety blanket. Helps me feel less anxious.

Do you own a hammer?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes. 

A sewing machine?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Beach Towel?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not anymore. I need to rectify that.

Boots?

----------


## Cuchculan

Doc Martens

Bucket Hat?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, they make me look like a complete dingus.  :: 

Fedora?

----------


## Cuchculan

If I own one of them I don't know I own it. A what?

Beachball

----------


## CeltAngel

It's a hat that was more common to wear about a century ago. Think of old-time noir detectives and that should give you the idea.

No. I think we did when I was a small child.

A football?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Pogo stick?

----------


## cerulean

not in many years

a iron board?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, although I am very lazy and I don't use it as much as I should.

Boxer shorts?

----------


## cerulean

nope 

do you own granny panties?

----------


## CeltAngel

Several pairs.  :: 

Do you own a spork/splade?

----------


## cerulean

I don't 

do you own chop sticks?

----------


## CeltAngel

Quite a few.

Electric toothbrush?

----------


## cerulean

yes 

do you own a water flosser?

----------


## CeltAngel

A what? I've never heard of such a thing before.  :: 

A bicycle?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A scooter?

----------


## Flavor

no 

hairdryer?

----------


## CeltAngel

Naturally.

Golf clubs?

----------


## Flavor

No. And a water flosser is a this

Do you own a landline phone?

----------


## Total Eclipse

No  ::  

Do you own a toaster?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes. It's a cheap piece of crap that sorely needs to be replaced, but at least it's green I suppose, which is nice.

Do you own a bat (baseball/cricket/critter are all fine)?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Only a hurley. Similar. Only for playing an Irish sport. 

You own a hair dryer?

----------


## CeltAngel

Of course. My hair would look like a clump of seaweed without it.

A sandwich press?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Used to years ago

A glue gun?

----------


## Flavor

yes

do you own a popcorn maker?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ice Bucket?

----------


## Lunaire

No
Anything autographed?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Few books. Political. 

Do you own an Easter Egg?

----------


## CeltAngel

A good pile of them. The trick will be to pace myself.

Do you own an icepick?

----------


## Cuchculan

You know those things for climbing mountains with ice on the mountain. I do own one of them. No idea were it came from. 

Do you own a telescope?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, but I think it would be pretty cool to own one.

Do you own a family heirloom?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not that I am aware of

Do you own a knuckle duster?

----------


## CeltAngel

I actually used to, believe it or not! I don't have any idea where it came from or where it went, but I did. Never used it anyway.

Do you own a feather duster?

----------


## Cuchculan

Two

A wheelbarrow?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, I live in a flat, I have no use for a wheelbarrow.

A shovel?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Nail clippers?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, but I think the cat made off with them.

Watering can?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Hose?

----------


## CeltAngel

No. I water my one little plant with a water bottle.  :: 

Do you own any pot plants? Erm, that wasn't meant to mean marijuana.

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL No. Only garden plants. Unsmokable.

Do you own any old records?

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't own any vinyl. I do like the vinyl experience, as it were, but I'm a child of the CD era. I probably have some old cassette tapes from the 80s somewhere, but they probably don't play properly anymore.

Do you own a harmonica?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

How about a flute?

----------


## CeltAngel

*narrows eyes with suspicion*

No.....

A blankie?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A shaver?

----------


## CeltAngel

Of course.

A surfboard?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A kite?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not in many years.

A skateboard.

----------


## Cuchculan

Think so. Not sure. Attic maybe.

Do you own a guitar?

----------


## CeltAngel

Six of them.  :: 

Do you own a soldering iron?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A big chair to sit in?

----------


## CeltAngel

They're big enough, but they're not very comfortable. I'd love a big chair I could just sink into.

Do you own a hat?

----------


## Cuchculan

They are big enough had me wondering  for a moment. Oh the chair !

A hurley. Is like a bat. Not a bat that flies. 

A broom?

----------


## CeltAngel

I know what a hurley is (hurling is a scary sport to watch, I just imagine the guys playing getting clubbed in the head), but I was asking about a hat.  :: 

Yes, I have a broom that I ride around on of a night, cackling maniacally while I post on here.

So.... about that hat? Got one?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hat. Thought it said bat. Have many hats. 

Do you own a silky nightdress?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, I'd remedy that, but I'd probably have to go to the tent store for that and that's just a fridge too far, I'm afraid.

Do you own a desktop computer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. 

Do you own a fan?

----------


## CeltAngel

No. I have an air con running that should just about have the bedroom the temperature I need it.  ::): 

Do you own a heater?

----------


## CeCe

No built in my place do you own a foot massager?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, and it's AMAZING!

Do you own a statue/statuette?

----------


## Cuchculan

One of my name sake on this forum. 

Do you own a dart board?

----------


## CeltAngel

I do.

OMG is that the time?!?!? I should really try again to get to sleep! Night all!  :Heart:   :Hug: 

Do you own a clock?

----------


## Flavor

Sleepy well! I have an Apple Watch so yes I own a watch 

Do you own a radio?

----------


## CeltAngel

Sleepy didn't turn out so well, so here I am again.  :: 

Come to think of it, no I don't. I usually just set a playlist running from my laptop for music. If I really want to listen to a radio station, which is a rare occurrence, I'll usually go through the station's website.

Do you own flippers?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a cross?

----------


## CeltAngel

I have a cross pendant with Gaelic designs, but it's just a fashion accessory, there's no religious significance to it.

Do you own a gaming console?

----------


## Cuchculan

Retro one only

Do you own a pipe?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes. I haven't used it in about a year now though.

Do you own a cassette player?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. A few of them.

How about a walkman?

----------


## CeltAngel

I used to. Now I just use my phone for music when I need to go out and about. I never leave my home without my headphones.

Do you own any old magazines?

----------


## Cuchculan

Football ones and true crime ones

Do you own a knife?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not one that isn't used for eating or preparing food.

Do you own a bow (as in one that shoots arrows)?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a night stick?

----------


## CeltAngel

No.

Do you own a balaclava?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a pair of leggings?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, several.

Do you own earrings?

----------


## Cuchculan

Nope

A necklace?

----------


## CeltAngel

Several. I have that cross pendant I mentioned earlier in the thread on one of them.

A tattoo?

----------


## Cuchculan

None at all

A ring ( On your finger, just to be clear ) LOL

----------


## CeltAngel

That joke was so much like the type my father would make.  :: 

I have a couple of rings. None of "significance" though, shall we say.

Piercings that aren't in your ear?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Ouch

Purse?

----------


## CeltAngel

Well yeah, obviously. Not a big collection. Crap, you should've seen the collection that my batty grandmother had....  :: 

False teeth?

----------


## Cuchculan

Two sets depending on who I am biting. LOL

A watch?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, not in years.

A wall calendar?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Fancy pen?

----------


## CeltAngel

I think the fanciest pen I've got is one of those ones with four colours. Flash, I know!

Do you own anything you'd never admit to having in real life?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Not really. People know from FB what I do model building wise and the likes. No secrets here. 

Do you own a pair of glasses?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes  :Nerd: 

Do you own a pocket watch?

----------


## Flavor

yes 

do you own a razor?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A bubble coat?

----------


## CeltAngel

The bubble coat again? Do you have a fixation?

A deerstalker cap?

----------


## Wishie

A wut cap?

Do you own a bed?

----------


## CeltAngel

A Sherlock Holmes hat.

Yes, I do.

Do you own a piggy bank?

----------


## Flavor

not since I was a kid 

do you own a dishwasher?

----------


## CeltAngel

No.

Do you own a bicycle?

----------


## orb

Only an exercise bike, which I never use.

DYO... a bread maker?

----------


## Cuchculan

No 

A car?

----------


## orb

Yes

How about a dog?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. None of them either. 

How about a coat hanger?

----------


## Ironman

I did.  He lived to be at least 13 years old. 


DYO a book on grammar.

----------


## Cuchculan

No. I speak the propper lines the way we should be speaking. 

Do you own a brush?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes. I have this chronic problem with putting it in places where I can't find it.  :: 

Do you own a bucket?

----------


## Cuchculan

Probably

Do you own a drill?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, we had to sell everything like that off.

Do you own your thoughts?

----------


## Cuchculan

I hope so. Or else I am in a film and it will end soon. 

Do you own a brush?

----------


## CeltAngel

We went over this three hours ago. Yes. I lose it all the time. I could stand to be more organised.  :: 

Do you own a bicycle pump?

----------


## Cuchculan

I do

Do you own hair clips?

----------


## Reno

yes, I do. 

Do you own hair spray or gel?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a leash?

----------


## CeCe

No. 

Do you own a bowtie?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Braces?

----------


## CeCe

for knee 

do you own a reusable water bottle?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A can opener?

----------


## Flavor

Yes

Do you own a toaster oven?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A beach chair?

----------


## Lunaire

No
A wine glass?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A sword?

----------


## Total Eclipse

No

A kitchen table?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A flat screen TV?

----------


## Flavor

yes

do you own a candy bowl?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A cape?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, I wear it every night when I go out to battle evildoers.

Do you own a wooden spoon?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a gun?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, and I shouldn't EVER own one.

Do you own a CRT TV?

----------


## Cuchculan

Do I? I have no idea. No I will say. 

Do you own a glue gun?

----------


## CeltAngel

It's the old style of TV that everyone had before flat screens, plasmas and all modern TV stuff that I don't have.  :: 

No.

Do you a grandfather clock?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A bucket and spade?

----------


## CeltAngel

No. I should invest in a set.

Swimwear?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a strapless bra?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes.

Do you own assless chaps?  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

WTF is that? LOL

Do you own a knife?

----------


## CeltAngel

Put simply, pants without a butt in them.  :: 

Kitchenware, yes. Otherwise, no.

Do you own a goldfish?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a golf club?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, but an uncle was president of one. As for the thingys to whacky the ball. No, I don't.

Do you own an handkerchief?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a ball?

----------


## CeltAngel

I think I have an old baseball (of all things) lying around here somewhere, otherwise, no. That's a little sad. Little me often wandered around with a ball at her feet.... Oh! We also have a few little ones for the cat to play with.  ::): 

Do you own a car?

----------


## Cuchculan

Little ball to play with. Interesting.

No. No car

You own a big chair?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, but the idea of having a big, lovely chair to just sink into with a book sounds amazing right now.  ::): 

Do you own an air conditioner?

----------


## Cuchculan

A fan is about it

Do you own a big fluffy cushion?

----------


## CeCe

Several! 

Do you own an air filter?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A walking stick?

----------


## Flavor

no 

do you own a laptop?

----------


## CeCe

yes

do you own yoga pants?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

CD Player?

----------


## Flavor

Yes

TV?

----------


## Cuchculan

Small TV

Cassette player?

----------


## Goat

no 

do you own old bingo cards?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A goat?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, I can only imagine the chaos one would cause in my apartment.

A coat?

----------


## Cuchculan

Many of them

A horse?

----------


## CeltAngel

Refer to my goat question answer.

Do you own a stopwatch?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a jug or two?

----------


## CeltAngel

*narrows eyes* Is this a jugs joke?

I have ONE.  :: 

Do you own a doomsday device?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sadly not

Do you own a hose?

----------


## Wishie

yes

do you own a tub?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A bike?

----------


## CeltAngel

No. Dykes on bikes is a lifestyle choice, not a package deal.

Do you own a toaster?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you own a bow?

----------


## CeltAngel

I have a cute little clip-on bow for my hair. I don't own one that shoots arrows (at noisy neighbours) or violin bow, however.

Do you own a novelty keyring?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A handheld fan?

----------


## CeltAngel

No.

Do you own a souvenir from your last trip away?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A blot cutters?

----------


## CeltAngel

No.

Crowbar?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Baseball bat?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not since I was teen.

Cricket bat?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Hard hat?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, my head is hard enough for my purposes.

A teddy bear?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A doll?

----------


## CeltAngel

No.

A nosering?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Nipple ring?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, that was my ex.  :Tongue: 

Prince Albert ring?

----------


## Cuchculan

That one sounds sore as feck. 

Hairy armpit? LOL

----------


## CeltAngel

I actually got laser hair removal so I never have to worry about that. It's great.  :: 

Hairy [BEEP]?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. I think. LOL

Unibrow?

----------


## CeltAngel

I do my best to keep mine at bay.  :: 

Trench coat?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own E Cig?

----------


## CeltAngel

Used to. They were alright, but not fulfilling in the way a regular cigarette is. The flavours were pretty cool though.  :: 

Do you own a vase?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a dress?

----------


## CeltAngel

Several.

Do you own board shorts?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A comb?

----------


## CeCe

yes 

a gun?

----------


## Cuchculan

Starter pistol only

Do you own a sword?

----------


## Flavor

no 
do you own a knife?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. A good few hunting knives. 

Do you own a cap?

----------


## Total Eclipse

Yes

Do you own a snow blower?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A fog horn?

----------


## CeCe

No 

A dishwasher?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A microwave?

----------


## CeCe

yes

do you own a dresser?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A ham radio?

----------


## CeCe

yes

do you own a blender?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a motorbike?

----------


## CeltAngel

No.

Do you own a fishing pole?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A flat cap?

----------


## CeltAngel

No.

A cigar case

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Tobacco box?

----------


## Flavor

A weed box

Do you own a bread box?

----------


## Total Eclipse

no

do you own a drum set?

----------


## orb

Sadly not

DYO a VR headset?

----------


## Total Eclipse

I own a VR set  ::):  

Do you own a playstation 5?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Shears?

----------


## Flavor

No 

cast iron?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes. It’s quite heavy

A poster?

----------


## CeCe

yes

a dog?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A car?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes

A collector’s edition of something?

----------


## Cuchculan

How about a jacket? Is an odd one. But if sold now I would get a few hundred for it. Mint condition. 

Do you own a gun / weapon?

----------


## Lunaire

Of course, what kind of American would I be otherwise?

Do you own a fire extinguisher?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you own a bike?

----------


## Lunaire

No
Do you own a pipe?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A fish?

----------


## Lunaire

No
Incense?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Scented candle?

----------


## Otherside

No

A surf board?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Have an Iron board I use instead. LOL

IPad?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes

Hot sauce?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ice cubes?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes lol. 

A Snuggie?

----------


## Otherside

No

A Waffle maker

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A teddy bear?

----------


## Wishie

yes 

do you own a cat?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Table lamp?

----------


## Lunaire

No

A pinball machine?

----------


## Cuchculan

I wish

A lawn mower?

----------


## Shredder

Well yes I do!


Do you own a fabric pill remover (i.e. Fabric Shaver)

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL

No

Pair of boots?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes

A mini fridge?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A fan?

----------


## Otherside

Yes

An air fryer?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Drill?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes
An instrument?

----------


## Cuchculan

Loads of them. 

A pencil?

----------


## Lunaire

No
A costume?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Doll's house?

----------


## Lunaire

No

A trophy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Medals for football. 

Do you own a handbag?

----------


## Lunaire

No

Do you own an aquarium?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A frying pan?

----------


## Otherside

Yes

A wok?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A spade?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes a small gardening one. 

A Keurig?

----------


## Cuchculan

Had to Google that. No. 

Flat cap?

----------


## Lunaire

No. Never see those here in the states. People would probably call you a hipster for wearing one. 

A chest freezer?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A yo yo

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

No

A clock

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A fan?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes, have a box fan. 

A VHS player?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Baseball bat?

----------


## Otherside

No

Football

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Console ( Games )

----------


## Lunaire

Yes, a PS5

A rubber duck?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sadly not

A cow?

----------


## Lunaire

Only metaphorically. Wish I could afford one and all that it requires!

An electric razor?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A drill?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes

A grill?

----------


## Cuchculan

Only as part of an oven. 

A horse?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

No

A thong?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Bucket hat?

----------


## Lunaire

No. Not big on head gear 

A fireplace?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

A wig?

----------


## CeCe

No 

Hair spray?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Dice?

----------


## CeCe

yes

a piano?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A hairbrush?

----------


## CeCe

yes 

do you own a watch?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Mickey Mouse watch. 

Digital clock?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

No

A sundress?

----------


## Cuchculan

I would look funny in one. No. 

Radio?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

No 

Air fryer?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Bike?

----------


## Flavor

yes 

lap dog?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Cat?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

No 

A printer?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A sex toy?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

No. I did, but then I lost it during a move.

A paperweight?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. 

A vanity case?

----------


## CloudMaker

No
A train set?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A chess set?

----------


## Doseone

No. I had a small glass set, but threw it out a while back. I like chess, though.

A highlighter.

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A scooter?

----------


## CloudMaker

No I ride bikes
Do u own any banned books?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

A hard hat?

----------


## CeCe

no 

do you own olive oil?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I have like a tablespoon left. I need to restock.

Do you own a recliner?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes if you count a reclining couch. 
Do you own any crazy hats?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have a variety of hats

Do you own a tennis racket?

----------

